# Nerd Rage Text face?



## CortalRage (Jun 2, 2010)

Ive seen someone with it in their sig and it was all text. face was these sideways letters (either p or q and it has dot in middle.)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

I suppose this is what you're looking for: ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Raika (Jun 3, 2010)

*?_?* isn't rage...

This is:





...


----------



## pitman (Jun 3, 2010)

Also this


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 3, 2010)

ಠ_ಠ Tutorial:
alt+3232 *underscore* alt+3232


----------



## mameks (Jun 3, 2010)

doesn't work with me. you need Kannada language driver thingies.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 3, 2010)

Works for me and seems to be associated with the Tunga (Kannada) language font. ಠ_ಠ

Did it in Wordpad using the Numpad.

EDIT: I see what you mean by Kannada now.


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 3, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> Works for me and seems to be associated with the Tunga (Kannada) language font. ?_?
> 
> Did it in Wordpad using the Numpad.
> 
> EDIT: I see what you mean by Kannada now.


LOL.I speak that language.

Looks weird though.


----------



## CortalRage (Jun 3, 2010)

Haha this is the face xD


----------

